# Media Disconnected and Network cable unplugged issue



## sync258 (Dec 14, 2011)

Hi,

I recently reformatted my computer after it had some virus issues and now my computer says network cable is unplugged even though i plugged in the network cable. I tried looking at the ipconfig in the cmd and it says Media Disconnected under Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection.

Info about Computer:
HP Pavilion a1030n
Windows XP
Intel Pentium 4 CPU 3GHz
760MB of RAM
Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller

Also after i reformatted it I didn't have the cd that was given by the manufacturer. I had to search online for all the drivers and I think i found them all (device manager didnt show any unidentified devices).

Thank you very much


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

and welcome to the Forum

Did you get your drivers from HP?

HP Support & Drivers | United States

I would try a different port on the router and different ehternet cable


----------



## sync258 (Dec 14, 2011)

Thanks for the fast reply.
I tried a different ethernet cable and still doesnt work. I also tried using that same cable on my laptop and it works. I used all the ports and none of them work for my hp desktop.

Do you think it has anything to do with damaged hardware?


----------



## DBCooper (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi sync258,

Un-install the network card from the device manager and reboot your computer. Once your computer boots back into windows, install the latest network card drivers from HP's website and see if that works out for you. Hope everything works out well for you.


----------



## sync258 (Dec 14, 2011)

Hi DBCooper,

I tried uninstalling the network card and rebooting the computer. But when i log back in it automatically finds the device and installs Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller. But the network connection still says unplugged.

I tried searching for the latest network driver on HP's website but couldnt find anything. What i found was this page and i selected XP but i dont think these downloads are drivers.


----------



## sync258 (Dec 14, 2011)

I found this driver and tried to update the network card but it doesn't accept it. 

I hope someone can help me with this problem or tell me if i should replace the anything.

Thank You


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Please post a screen shot of Device Manager, with the Network Adaptor group expanded . . See the link in my signature for how.

You might need to replace the onboard Network adaptor with a PCI card, but they are cheap


----------



## sync258 (Dec 14, 2011)

Hi,

I attached the cmd window with ipconfig, the device manager and the network connections window. I hope this helps to find the problem.

Thanks again for helping me.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

At this stage, I would assume the devil got to the network adaptor and replace it . . 

Newegg.com - LINKSYS EG1032 Network Adapter 10/ 100/ 1000Mbps PCI 1 x RJ45


----------



## sync258 (Dec 14, 2011)

Thank you for all your help.

I hope replacing the network card is straightforward cause i never did it before. I probably will watch a couple videos before doing it.

Thanks again =)


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Pretty straight forward . . durn off an unplug the pc . . press the power button to discharge . . open the side of the tower and install the card . . restart and load drivers


----------

